# shortcut keys not working, any ideas?



## onesimonson (Aug 31, 2006)

Hi all. Was messing around in preferences and I somehow nuked my universal shortcut keys. Copy, Paste, Undo, (Command C, V, Z) etc are suddenly not working, even though I can use them in the menu bars. I tried going to the Keyboard Prefs and resetting them to the defaults to no avail. I also tried adding the shortcuts to the All Applications section of the Keyboard prefs and that didn't work either. Used help -- was useless. Any ideas?

Thanks!
--Diane


----------



## Emmerac (Aug 26, 2006)

There are a few things you can check. First, go into System Preferences and select Universal Access. Make sure you don't have any abnormal settings, or settings you wouldn't normally use turned on. Second, go into the Keyboard and Mouse settings, from the Keyboard tab select Modifier Keys. Check to make sure that all the keys are set properly. Basically, make sure that Caps Lock is set to act as Caps Lock, Control is set to act as Control, etc...

Last, try a different keyboard, you never know, it may be a hardware issue.

Let me know if this helps!


----------



## onesimonson (Aug 31, 2006)

Hey Emmarac! Thanks for your suggestions and the Universal Commands was the key to solving this. I had assigned a shortcut for Text to Voice that was already being used (command + V) DUH! So Cut, and Copy were working, just Paste. Fixed it. Thanks for pointing me in the right direction!

Diane


----------

